
Ask HN: Have you realized you can live without during this pandemic? - ThomPete
What did you think before this pandemic you couldn&#x27;t live without but now have realized you don&#x27;t really miss?
======
brodouevencode
Sort of related maybe? I would do the grocery shopping the day that I needed
stuff. The lockdown has forced me to plan ahead, and in planning ahead we've
made better choices and are eating healthier.

